# Just arrived in Spartanburg...



## SwissAaron (Jan 20, 2011)

...and so far it's great. The hotel staff couldn't be nicer and more welcoming to me as a 'BMW Delivery Guest!' I can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

After your post-ED experience, I'm so happy that you're able to take delivery. Have a blast!!


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

You'll love it! In terms of substance, service and staff, PCD is far superior to a Welt delivery.


----------

